# Three choices with installation Windows 8



## HoofMouth (Dec 25, 2007)

I've downloaded Windows 8. I have created media on a Flashdrive. I've never created iso files etc so right now I'm at a total loss.

I still have the option of installing Windows 8 (I think) by clicking the "install now" ------ 

My question is - if I should just install over Windows 7, can I later use the USB where I've copied the iso file for reinstallation?

Or --- if I wish to install directly from the USB drive, I see a setup file - do I just click on this and it will install or ...................

Help will be appreciated!!! :-}


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this should help with the install from usb and iso files How To Install Windows 8 From USB
and this is you want to dual boot win 7 and win 8 How to Dual Boot Windows 8 and Windows 7 | PCMag.com


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

HoofMouth said:


> My question is - if I should just install over Windows 7, can I later use the USB where I've copied the iso file for reinstallation?


No. Copying the ISO file to a USB does not make it bootable and usable.

Microsoft Store Online

That tool will put Win8 on a USB and make it bootable for you. All directly from Microsoft.


----------



## HoofMouth (Dec 25, 2007)

I took the second choice of course and created an iso on the thumb drive. I roared into action as though I were in my right mind, went to the setup on that there thumb drive and installed Windows 8. I'm as impressed with the whole show as a pig would be in muck. 
Thanks for the response(s) !!!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

HoofMouth said:


> I took the second choice of course and created an iso on the thumb drive. I roared into action as though I were in my right mind, went to the setup on that there thumb drive and installed Windows 8. I'm as impressed with the whole show as a pig would be in muck.
> Thanks for the response(s) !!!


Glad you got things going. It is always nerve racking the first time. 

I know it is too late but to answer your original question, you could have clicked on install now and keep the iso for later use in case it is needed later.


----------



## HoofMouth (Dec 25, 2007)

Having saved the iso to the Thumbdrive, can I not use it for later use?


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

As stated, just saving the ISO to a thumbdrive will not get you anywhere. If you wanted to install again fresh, it wouldnt have worked from the ISO file. You still would have had to use the USB Tool to put the ISO on the Drive. 

But now that it is there, yes you can save it for later use.


----------

